# A few more fall colors



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Here are a few more from my Saturday outing. It's awesome to walk through by those woods when the sun is getting lower.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

yeah!


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Here's one from yesterday.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

one4fishing said:


> Here's one from yesterday.
> View attachment 70850


nice!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

one4fishing said:


> Here's one from yesterday.
> View attachment 70850


I just noticed, there's like a dirt bike in the picture. 

.


----------

